# Best Spinning reel for Braid



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

Need info on the a good spinning reel for jigging , looking at the Sphreos FB 8000

I here the Diawa spinning reels are really nice also

any advise from the forum on a spinner under $150.00 for offshore use using 5oz to 8 oz jigs

I have jigging fever


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Nothing wrong for a cheap fix with a Spheros. I hear the Daiwa Coastals are sweet as well. But I don't know about the size and all.


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Spheros are pretty good for jigging. Iuse an 18000FB everytime I go out. It's really smooth and holds the braid well. Never had a problem with mine.


----------



## HOOKEM (May 21, 2008)

If you are patient with your bidding, you should be able to get a Quantum Cabo 70 or 80 in that price range.


----------



## Live4Fish (May 12, 2009)

I have a US Reel that i love and it holds a [email protected]# load of line.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Live4Fish (6/1/2009)*I have a US Reel that i love and it holds a [email protected]# load of line.


they do hold alot of line, unfortunately that is the only good thing they have going for them.

best reel, anything shimano


----------



## KwoodsTFB (May 20, 2009)

i have a couple of fin nor's and love them


----------



## 1bandit (Jul 17, 2009)

check out the newokuma cedros. I like it better than my thunnus


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

anyone know about the quantum cabo PT reels ?


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

The US Reel line is much better for freshwater or inshore fish under 10lbs. You ever hook a big fish the drag will burn up as well as the gears in the reel. I get them cheap from the factory because we are their landscaping company and when they get in returns I talk to the guys and I can get them for a little more than used parts.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Just got a Spheros 8K FB. bad reel. I'll be adding another one to the arsenal.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

> *Nat (7/31/2009)*anyone know about the quantum cabo PT reels ?


ive been looking at the cabos for a while now they fell really good and ive heard nothing but good about them


----------



## dantheman1 (Apr 28, 2008)

> *Nat (7/31/2009)*anyone know about the quantum cabo PT reels ?


My favorite spinning reels by far,I use the 80 offshore with 65lb braid an will pull up just bout anything you want it to....it has almost 50lbs of drag. Very durable and easy to maintain


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

> *Nat (7/31/2009)*anyone know about the quantum cabo PT reels ?


I have the boca 70 with 30 lb power pro and it has handled anything thrown at it thus far. It has the smoothest drag I've ever used great reel. There about the same thing as the cabo but a little cheaper due the fact it is a few ounces heavier. I suggest either.


----------



## TCGrimsley (Apr 10, 2009)

I just bought a Penn Captiva, and man, it will do both inshore and offshore with no problems. Inshore it will literally cast for a country mile, and jigging, it will rip the pipplies off of a grouper/AJ. I just bought one setup from bass pro, and it was $79. it was the smaller one of the series, but has a great feel, and with the stainless steel inner'ds, and infinite anti-reverse, it has a smooth action, and NO PLAY in the handle! I got mine loaded with 250 yds of 50 lb power pro, and it is great! The series range in size and price, but well worth the investment, to me, I have grown up with Penn, Shimano, and Abu Garcia's, and each of them have their purpose, but for versatility, I highly recommend the Penn!!!!!


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

The quantums are good but i like the Penn Slammer..Def more rugged..Try this reel..


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I really like my fin nor, and with 60lbs of drag lock down........sweet!

Although it is kind of on the heavy side......but I like that.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

i personally LOVE my penn 706z.. if u can use a manual then def invest in one.. greatest most simple reel ive ever used


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

> <SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl16_lblFullMessage>The quantums are good but i like the Penn Slammer..Def more rugged..Try this reel..





> *BigBrandon89 (8/4/2009)*i personally LOVE my penn 706z.. if u can use a manual then def invest in one.. greatest most simple reel ive ever used


*If you are planning on using this "jigging" reel with the butterly jigs, these penns are not going to have the ratio you want for that kind of jigging...I would want something with a 6:1 or something in those lines*


----------



## 1bandit (Jul 17, 2009)

okuma cedros. I have two and they are smoother than my sustains

aussommachining and drags


----------



## N-Reel-Trouble (Oct 3, 2007)

> *TCGrimsley (8/4/2009)*I just bought a Penn Captiva, and man, it will do both inshore and offshore with no problems. Inshore it will literally cast for a country mile, and jigging, it will rip the pipplies off of a grouper/AJ. I just bought one setup from bass pro, and it was $79. it was the smaller one of the series, but has a great feel, and with the stainless steel inner'ds, and infinite anti-reverse, it has a smooth action, and NO PLAY in the handle! I got mine loaded with 250 yds of 50 lb power pro, and it is great! The series range in size and price, but well worth the investment, to me, I have grown up with Penn, Shimano, and Abu Garcia's, and each of them have their purpose, but for versatility, I highly recommend the Penn!!!!!




LOL...


----------



## bubu1234 (Aug 24, 2009)

Try this one. It is comparible to the Shimano Stella but is less than $150. It has 14 ball bearings and even has two in the handle. Pretty much the same thing as the stella. TICA Taurus TP Series Spinning Reels at http://www.all-americanoutdoors.com/inc/sdetail/1741


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

the slammers r sweet too


----------



## REEL STAMAS (Jan 27, 2008)

> *bubu1234 (8/23/2009)*Try this one. It is comparible to the Shimano Stella but is less than $150. It has 14 ball bearings and even has two in the handle. Pretty much the same thing as the stella. TICA Taurus TP Series Spinning Reels at http://www.all-americanoutdoors.com/inc/sdetail/1741[/quote]
> 
> I seriously doubt that reel's drag compares to a Stella... That's where the Stella shines over the competition:bowdown


----------



## Waste-N-Away (May 20, 2009)

Any ShimanoStella SW is hands down the best, if I could afford them that is all i would own.


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

Only bad thing about the Spehros is it isn't goin to last but maybe about a year of heavy use. If you want your moneys worth, get a Finnor offshore series 6500. Ultimate jigging reel. Holds 475yrds of 20pd mono or around 550 of 50pd power pro. They are a little heavy. But there are built like a freakin tank. Just what id get. 

Matt.


----------



## Bub (Oct 7, 2007)

if you decide on a spheros 8000 i have one of the new ones that i used once and then replaced it with my first van staal:bowdown 

but the spheros still looks brand new and i think i still have the box but i will sell it for $100OBO

I also have a sustain 5000 that is like new also on a trevala jigging rod that was used twice that i will sell for $300OBO

but for jigging i really like my stragic fi 8000


----------



## AaronBarnes (Sep 7, 2009)

THE PENN SLAMMER. The Best CHEAP reel out their.


----------

